# Huge INDEX to old aluminum & fiberglass boats!



## DaleH (May 7, 2020)

*Wow ... what a wealth of info here!*

http://www.fiberglassics.com/library/index.php?title=Main_Page

*Jim *- Perhaps this should be a sticky post!


----------



## UP BOATER (May 7, 2020)

Good Score!


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2020)

Agree! Thanks for the link! :beer:


----------



## oldboat (May 8, 2020)

Its great !! =D> I use it a lot !!


----------



## andrewwty (Dec 21, 2020)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## bcpanther (Jan 8, 2021)

I am wondering if anybody here happens to know if there is a forum for the other Smithcraft boats with the aluminum hulls?? They were made in Phoenix AZ. and I happen to have one 18ft, 1962 to restore and am looking for information and pictures on these boats. Thanks for reading this and if you have info. post here. Yes these boats were Smithcraft built in AZ and the wooden ones built in the east were Smith Craft. I found the index above and it is listed with the wrong spelling. I will look and see if boat still has emblem and if it does will post a picture.


----------



## NitaAlexis (Dec 10, 2021)

Warning!
Vast amounts of knowledge in the following threads. :lol: :lol: 
Deep insights there. Feels good you sharing!!


----------



## BAY BEAGLE (Dec 10, 2021)

Apparently there was not enough RYANCRAFTS to make the "list" - being a "endangered species" - the value probably doubled ..... =D>


----------

